
Radical new economic system will emerge from collapse of capitalism - Sainth
https://www.theguardian.com/sustainable-business/2014/nov/07/radical-new-economic-system-will-emerge-from-collapse-of-capitalism
======
gcb0
author: On April 1st, 2014 Mr. Rifkin's published his latest book, The Zero
Marginal Cost Society: The Internet of Things, the Collaborative Commons, and
the Eclipse of Capitalism. In 2011, Jeremy Rifkin published the New York Times
bestseller The Third Industrial Revolution

